# Does bibs gets loose over time/use?



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does bibs gets loose over time/use?

Given that washing instructions are followed.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

It matters what it's made out of but typically no.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

They shouldn't.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

No. Unless through use you lose large amounts of weight.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

brianmcg said:


> No. Unless through use you lose large amounts of weight.


Come on brian - we all know that was what he was hinting at.......


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

On bibs that are a perfect fit other than the straps being too short or tight, they will stretch out and fit more comfortably in many cases.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Or in my case at 6'4" raise my voice an octave.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

They won't stretch out more, but they'll pull back in less. Bibs do 'lose it' over time.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> They won't stretch out more, but they'll pull back in less. Bibs do 'lose it' over time.


Yeah. Any stretch fabric loses some of its elasticity after repeated stretching, but with good quality fabrics it's a slow process. Good cycling shorts will generally start wearing out in the spots that rub before they lose much of the bounce in their bungee.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am a big dude. 6 foot 279 pounds. Bibs are an absolute god send for guys like me. No waist band rollover. I have a pair of Louis Garneau's that are two years old and fit like a glove. Of course, for me, all cycling clothes fit snug.  But, I have not noticed them losing elasticity. I wouldn't worry about it, if anybody would have a problem like that it would be me.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I have two pairs of the best bibs in the world (the since discontinued Hincapie Emergence). One is about 2K miles older than the other. The older one has a slightly more faded pad (though at face value appearing just as supple and unsquashed), and the straps are looser and have begun to migrate down my shoulder. The older model is also showing signs of fabric losing color slightly at high friction zones (black is now greyish). Interestingly enough they both fit just the same around my thighs and ass. It's almost as if the long thin straps are the only thing to have perceptibly lost some elasticity. I wash my bibs after every ride, gentle cycle, cold, regular detergent no softener. I do not hang them by the suspenders - my girl sometimes does - but I hang them on the line split in half, pad out.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Yeah. Any stretch fabric loses some of its elasticity after repeated stretching, but with good quality fabrics it's a slow process. Good cycling shorts will generally start wearing out in the spots that rub before they lose much of the bounce in their bungee.


This ^^^


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Fit like a GLOVE? More like spray paint.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Bad 9 watts - you have been using fabric softener in your bicycle gear wash.


----------

